# Activision Blizzard: 4 Milliarden Dollar nur durch Mikrotransaktionen eingenommen



## AndreLinken (9. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Activision Blizzard: 4 Milliarden Dollar nur durch Mikrotransaktionen eingenommen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Activision Blizzard: 4 Milliarden Dollar nur durch Mikrotransaktionen eingenommen*


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Beeindruckend ja ? Erschreckend noch mehr....


----------



## riesenwiesel (9. Februar 2018)

Activision Blizzard hat einfach die bravsten Schafe... oder eher Kühe.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Februar 2018)

W T F?!

4 Mrd. durch so einen Rotz? In einem Jahr? Beeindruckend.

Da sollte es niemanden wundern wenn die Publisher solche Dinge implementieren wollen ... koste es was es wolle!


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (9. Februar 2018)

Wen wundert es da noch, dass jeder auf den Zug aufspringen will? Die Casuals übernehmen so langsam den Markt und die scheinen für so was gerne die Brieftasche auf zumachen. Bevor ich auch nur einen Cent bei einem Vollpreisspiel in so etwas investiere, schmeiße ich lieber Pc + Konsole aus dem Fenster.


----------



## suggysug (9. Februar 2018)

Nicht verwunderlich und vor allem nicht rechtfertigend für die erbrachte Leistung.
Mich widert diese Machenschaft an.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Das ist für die Firmen doch ideal. Geringe Leistungen mit maximalen Ertrag. Und die blöden Casuals versauen einem damit das Hobby, weil sie wie blöd einkaufen und die Firmen natürlich dann darauf setzen. Und die klassischen Gamer kommen ins Hintertreffen.

Insbesondere in Asien kaufen die gern wie blöde Micros und DLC. So habe ich zumindestens den Eindruck. Die größten Farmer von Items sitzen ja auch in China und verscherbeln die wie blöde.


----------



## knarfe1000 (9. Februar 2018)

Ob es in GTA 6 überhaupt noch einen (nennenswerten) SP-Part geben wird


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Die Befürchtung habe ich eben auch.  Oder man kauft dann die Häuser in GTA 6 mit Sharkcards.


----------



## Murdoc85 (9. Februar 2018)

Mit ihren zwei Patenten wird es noch schlimmer, btw ich glaube das casuals da nicht den Löwenanteil ausmachen, da werden eher die Wale abgeschöpft. Die Breite Masse ist eher Schuld daran das sie sowas kaufen und Game Medien lustig den Hype unterstützen. Hier würde ja auch erst kritisch berichtet als es "Massentauglich" war, davor wird den publishern der Hof gemacht, um es freundlich zu sagen. Ich finde wer gute Arbeit leistet sind Yong yea, sterling und Gundamn, die benennen diesen games as a service mist wenigstens beim namen!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Februar 2018)

Ich finde den Begriff "Mikrotransaktion" für Zusatzinhalte, die fünf, zehn oder gar noch mehr Euro kosten etwas unangebracht. Für das Geld kriegt man anderswo bereits ein ganzes Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2018)

die überschrift ist natürlich schlicht falsch.
die 4 mrd. wurden durch alle arten von in-app- bzw in-game-purchases erreicht und eben nicht "nur durch mikrotransaktionen".
möglicherweise fallen sogar die abo-gebühren für wow darunter.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Februar 2018)

Also auch die "größeren" Missions-DLCs (bei z.B. Destiny) und Map-Packs und der Season-Pass bei CoD.


----------



## moeykaner (9. Februar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die überschrift ist natürlich schlicht falsch.
> die 4 mrd. wurden durch alle arten von in-app- bzw in-game-purchases erreicht und eben nicht "nur durch mikrotransaktionen".
> möglicherweise fallen sogar die abo-gebühren für wow darunter.



Wie so häufig ist hier die Quellennutzung und Eigenrecherche von PCGames fragwürdig.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2018)

Nun, da hat der Protest bei Battlefront ja viel gebracht ...
Aber solange wie manche sich einbilden man würde mit GTAO ein Tolles System fahren wundern mich die Zahlen eh nicht, nur das ist blöderweise eher: Verschenke die Lampe, verkaufe das Öl
Tja, Lootboxen sind nicht das einzige wo mit man viel Geld machen kann


----------



## TobiWan82 (9. Februar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die überschrift ist natürlich schlicht falsch.
> die 4 mrd. wurden durch alle arten von in-app- bzw in-game-purchases erreicht und eben nicht "nur durch mikrotransaktionen".
> möglicherweise fallen sogar die abo-gebühren für wow darunter.


Activision Blizzard spricht von: 
"Activision Blizzard delivered an annual record of over *$4 billion of in-game net bookings*"
Zählt da ein WOW Abo rein?


----------



## riesenwiesel (9. Februar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde den Begriff "Mikrotransaktion" für Zusatzinhalte, die fünf, zehn oder gar noch mehr Euro kosten etwas unangebracht. Für das Geld kriegt man anderswo bereits ein ganzes Spiel.


Das "Mikro" bezieht sich eben nicht auf den Preis, sondern auf den mickrigen Gegenwert den man dafür bekommt 

Activision Blizzard ist eben besonders gut darin, den Leuten billigen Ramsch für teures Geld anzudrehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Februar 2018)

Microtransaktionen sind kaufbare Ingame-Währung oder Resourcen (gabs damals bei Black Flag fürs Schiff) und Sofortfreischaltungen bei MP-Games wie Battlefield und Skins

Map-Packs, Story/Missions-DLCs, neue Autos (bei Rennspielen), neue Level etc. sind keine Microtransaktionen sondern gewöhnlicher Download-Content


----------



## arborman (9. Februar 2018)

Ja ja und uns Gamers wird eingetrichert, dass ohne Mikrotransaktionen ein Game nicht finanzierbar ist oder viel zu günstig verkauft wird, denn die Entwicklungskosten seien ja sooooo teuer.

Ich meine 4 Milliarden ist schon eine Zahl die man sich auf der Zunge vergehen lassen muss. Stellt euch mal vor was für ein Game man entwicklen könnte mit 4 Milliarden? Das wäre das ultimative super mega giga Game das allen zu 100% gefallen könnte.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, Mikrotransaktionen ist reine Geldmache. Nur leider ist das bei vielen nicht angekommen. Wer da bezahlt ist einfach nur selber Schuld.

Amen.


----------



## Subarzer (9. Februar 2018)

> Sogar im Online-Rollenspiel World of WarCraft wird viel Geld für Mikrotransaktionen umgesetzt.


Nur dass diese "Microtransaktionen" so teuer sind wie ein komplettes Spiel... Die haben den Namen nun wirklich nicht verdient.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nun, da hat der Protest bei Battlefront ja viel gebracht ...
> Aber solange wie manche sich einbilden man würde mit GTAO ein Tolles System fahren wundern mich die Zahlen eh nicht, nur das ist blöderweise eher: Verschenke die Lampe, verkaufe das Öl
> Tja, Lootboxen sind nicht das einzige wo mit man viel Geld machen kann



Das Lampe-Öl Prinzip haben die Druckerhersteller salonfähig gemacht. Kaufe Dir einen 40 EUR Tintenstrahldrucker und bezahle Dich dann an den Tintentanks dumm und dämlich. 




arborman schrieb:


> Ja ja und uns Gamers wird eingetrichert, dass ohne Mikrotransaktionen ein Game nicht finanzierbar ist oder viel zu günstig verkauft wird, denn die Entwicklungskosten seien ja sooooo teuer.
> 
> Ich meine 4 Milliarden ist schon eine Zahl die man sich auf der Zunge vergehen lassen muss. Stellt euch mal vor was für ein Game man entwicklen könnte mit 4 Milliarden? Das wäre das ultimative super mega giga Game das allen zu 100% gefallen könnte.
> 
> ...



Der arme Vorstand muß sich ja seine 3. Villa kaufen können und seinen Bugatti-Fuhrpark erweitern. Die großen Firmen wie EA und Co. haben ja auch einen fetten Wasserkopf der durchfinanziert werden will.


----------



## Solo-Joe (9. Februar 2018)

arborman schrieb:


> Ja ja und uns Gamers wird eingetrichert, dass ohne Mikrotransaktionen ein Game nicht finanzierbar ist oder viel zu günstig verkauft wird, denn die Entwicklungskosten seien ja sooooo teuer.
> 
> Ich meine 4 Milliarden ist schon eine Zahl die man sich auf der Zunge vergehen lassen muss. Stellt euch mal vor was für ein Game man entwicklen könnte mit 4 Milliarden? Das wäre das ultimative super mega giga Game das allen zu 100% gefallen könnte.
> 
> ...



Bei den Zahlen von Activision Blizzard wäre ich mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig. Die Summe wirkt sehr mächtig, das gebe ich zu. Allerdings muss man hier auch mal konkret auf WoW schauen. Die WoW-Marke kostet knapp 20€, glaube ich. Wenn ich diese dann im AH inseriere, kann jemand anders für 300.000 Gold 20€ Blizzard-Guthaben kaufen. Damit kann er dann Addons oder Spielzeit, gar andere Spiele von Blizzard, kaufen. Das war wohl die beste Entscheidung die Blizzard jemals getroffen hat. Casuals müssen nicht extensiv Gold farmen, Vielspieler können sich davon sehr gut das Abo finanzieren. Und das beste daran: Wer kauft minimal billiger illegal Gold aus China, wenn er vollkommen legal und sicher jenes auch von Blizzard bekommt. 

Ich kenne jetzt keine genauen Zahlen, aber bei Verkaufswartezeiten von knapp 12h und einem immer weiter steigenden Goldpreis der Marke, scheint dies doch wohl die beste Microtransaktion der Spieleindustrie zu sein.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Lampe-Öl Prinzip haben die Druckerhersteller salonfähig gemacht. Kaufe Dir einen 40 EUR Tintenstrahldrucker und bezahle Dich dann an den Tintentanks dumm und dämlich.



ja, aber da sagen auch nur so die DAUs dass es ein sonderlich tolles System ist


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Ich hab schon länger (seit 2016) einen Farblaserstrahldrucker. Da kostet das Drucken der Seite theoretisch zwar etwas mehr als bei einem Tintenstrahler, aber der Toner trocknet im Gegensatz zur Tinte auch nicht ein. Demzufolge keine große Düsenreinigung nötig, was den Seitenpreis wegen dem Tintenverbrauch unter dem Strich wieder hochtreibt.  Seitdem habe ich genau 1 x neuen Toner gekauft (nach dem Starterset). Und der Toner ist aktuell noch so bei 80 Beim Tintenstrahler hätte ich jetzt vermutlich schon die 4. oder 5. neuen Tanks drin.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Februar 2018)

ich druck eigentlich gar nix mehr zuhause aus, einfach weil ich es nicht einsehe mir alle halbe Jahr neue Patronen zu kaufen, obwohl ich nur relativwenig ausdrucke, vor allen farbig. 

Dann pack ich den Kram auf den USB-Stick und druck das entweder auf der Arbeit aus und zahl dann die paar Cent im Sekretariat für Privat-Drucke oder ich geh in den Copy-Shop


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Naja ich schreibe schnell mal ein Schreiben und dann extra ins Büro rennen (gut ist unten im Haus).  Aber manchmal habe ich oben schnell mal eine Internetseite die ich ausdrucke (rein informell) oder Fotos.


----------



## Worrel (9. Februar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Activision Blizzard spricht von:
> "Activision Blizzard delivered an annual record of over *$4 billion of in-game net bookings*"
> Zählt da ein WOW Abo rein?



das hier habe ich gefunden:

Net bookings is an operating metric that is defined as the net amount of products and services sold digitally or sold-in physically in the period, and includes license fees, merchandise, and publisher incentives, among others."
The "in-game" revenues refer to things you buy in game, like microtransactions, value added services, that kind of stuff, whereas net bookings as a whole is their entire revenue including physical goods.​
Demnach würde ich WoW Abos nicht mitzählen, WoW Marken (Gegen Euro kaufbares Spielzeit Token, das man ingame gegen Gold verkaufen kann) hingegen schon.


----------



## Worrel (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Lampe-Öl Prinzip haben die Druckerhersteller salonfähig gemacht. Kaufe Dir einen 40 EUR Tintenstrahldrucker und bezahle Dich dann an den Tintentanks dumm und dämlich.


Oder stell fest, daß sich das gar nicht rentiert und du dir den Streß mit der Druckerwartung nicht antun willst, und nimm deine Druckaufträge als PDFs mit zum nächsten Copyshop zum Ausdrucken.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Copyshops haben wir bei uns in Glauchau nicht wirklich einen. Zumindestens kenne ich keinen. Klingt paradox, ist aber wahr.


----------



## Worrel (9. Februar 2018)

@topic:

10-20 Euro habe ich bisher tatsächlich für Skins in Heroes of the Storm ausgegeben. Das habe ich allerdings auch nur gemacht, weil das Spiel Free 2 Play ist und ich somit quasi den Kaufpreis nachgezahlt habe. 
Und Coop Commander für Starcraft 2 habe ich gekauft, weil der Modus enorm spaßig ist.

Smoit bin ich mit ~50 Euro mit daran beteiligt.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Das sehe ich auch nicht als Problem. Ich habe für SC2 auch Coop-Commander gekauft. Ein Problem sehe ich eher in solchen Dingen wie (kaufbaren) Lootboxen, *sofern* diese Inhalte bereitstellen, die einen Einfluß auf das Spiel bzw. die Spielebalance nehmen. Seien es nun besondere Waffen oder Schutzeinrichtungen (Schilde, Panzerungen), die das Balancing verschieben oder z.B. Tarnskins der nur so erhältlich sind, aber effektiver sind und es keine frei verfügbare Alternative dazu gibt die vergleichbar gut ist. Ein fiktives Beispiel wäre z.B. wie bereits erwähnt ein Wintertarnskin, den es nur via Lootbox zu kaufen gibt und man spielt auch auf Schneemaps. Da hat dann selbst ein Skin Auswirkungen auf das Spiel. Wenn es nur Skins sind, die keinen Spieleinfluß haben (rosa Shorts, Pudelmütze, Sonnenbrille, Tatoo oder lilafarbene Schwertscheide was auch immer) ist mir das so ziemlich Banane, Wurst.

AC: Origins ist hier ein gutes Beispiel, wo ich keinerlei Probleme habe. Dort gibt es im Shop zig kaufbare Microtransaktionen. Angefangen von Rohstoffpaketen über Klamotten, Schilde bis hin zu Waffen. Aber afaik keine einzige der kaufbaren Gegenstände greift in irgendeiner Form in die Spielebalance ein, weil es auf der anderen Seite mehr als genügend frei verfügbare Alternativen dazu gibt, die mindestens die gleiche Leistung/Parameter erbringen wie die Kaufwaffen/-Schilde. 

Wenn die Sache so ist stört es mich auch nicht. Es ist nur eine reine Optikfrage. Wer dafür Geld ausgeben will ist seine Sache.


----------



## Worrel (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Copyshops haben wir bei uns in Glauchau nicht wirklich einen. Zumindestens kenne ich keinen. Klingt paradox, ist aber wahr.


Manchmal sind die in den sonderbarsten Geschäften versteckt: Bei uns kann man beim Optiker(!) irgendwas kopieren oder ausdrucken lassen und auch in der Postfiliale steht ein Kopierer rum. Zudem gibt's da eben besagten Copyshop, bei dem man so ziemlich alles in Heftform, auf die Tasse oder das Shirt gedruckt oder gestickt bekommt.

Büka digital Druck ist nur für Großaufträge, keine Klein/Einzelaufträge?


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Büka Digitaldruck ist mehr für Firmen. Und mit denen habe ich eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Möchte das aber aus gewissen Gründen nicht öffentlich machen. Aber zu denen habe ich die Beziehungen abgebrochen.  Daher keiner. Weil ich die Firma seitdem bewußt ignoriere.


----------



## Orzhov (9. Februar 2018)

Mich wundern die zahlen inzwischen nicht mehr. Was mich hingegen umso mehr verwundert ist wie viele der Leute hier deswegen wirklich verbittert zu sein scheinen.


----------



## kurosawa (9. Februar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Wen wundert es da noch, dass jeder auf den Zug aufspringen will? Die Casuals übernehmen so langsam den Markt und die scheinen für so was gerne die Brieftasche auf zumachen. Bevor ich auch nur einen Cent bei einem Vollpreisspiel in so etwas investiere, schmeiße ich lieber Pc + Konsole aus dem Fenster.




... da kann ich mir meinen kommentar ja sparen. genau meine meinung.


----------



## DerGepard (9. Februar 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Activision Blizzard hat einfach die bravsten Schafe... oder eher Kühe.



Weder noch, grey goos, graue klumpen.....


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mich wundern die zahlen inzwischen nicht mehr. Was mich hingegen umso mehr verwundert ist wie viele der Leute hier deswegen wirklich verbittert zu sein scheinen.


Ein guten Schwung Kopfschütteln und "Unverständniss",  ohne Frage !

Aber Verbitterung ? Nö !

Das Posen mit solchen Daten haut denen doch das eigene "uns geht es so schlecht" Kartenhaus kaputt !


----------



## suggysug (9. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mich wundern die zahlen inzwischen nicht mehr. Was mich hingegen umso mehr verwundert ist wie viele der Leute hier deswegen wirklich verbittert zu sein scheinen.


Die Zahlen sind einfach nur die Bestätigung das es für uns Spielern in die falsche Richtung geht.
Es ist wie beim Kochen. Man kann auf die schnelle Kochen damit man satt wird. Man kann es auch mit liebe Kochen das es auch gut schmeckt und genau die "Liebe" (zum Produkt) geht immer mehr verloren in der Spieleindustrie. Geld steht im Mittelpunkt komme was wolle (versteht mich nicht falsch ich weis das eine Firma auch gut wirtschaften muss, aber nicht um jeden Preis). Wenn also die Qualität weicht werde ich nicht dem ganzen zujubeln vor allem nicht in einem Franchise das ich viele Jahre gern gespielt habe.


----------



## Asuramaru (9. Februar 2018)

Das dumme an Activition Blizzard istz das es zwei Firmen sind und sie so alle perfekt außSpielen können für ihre Machenschaften.Activition selber Entwickelt das verdreckte CoD von 3 FIrmen was mal ebend schnell Hater auf sich zieht.Aber Blizzard ist der Ponnyhof mit Rosa Häschen,einer Grünen Wiese und eineer schönewn lachenden Sonne.

Activition kann selber scheiße bauen und für alles verantwortlich gemacht werden,sie ziehen den Hass auf sich,aber Blizzard mascht es wider gut mit ihrer Scheinlandschaft.

Die Perfekte Strategie,eine Firma in zwei aufgeteilt die aber zueinander gehören,Himmel und Hölle in einen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Hier ein Artikel zum Thema der mich einfach nur kopfschütteln läßt. Die Tendenz zum bezahlen wollen von Zusatzinhalten steigt weiter:

https://www.pressetext.com/news/20180209023


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Februar 2018)

Irgendwann haben wir eine Zockerei wie beim Tele-Shopping  

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es noch weitere Spiele wie Hellblade, Elex, Life is Strange oder Celeste geben wird, die komplett auf solche Sachen verzichten.


----------



## Malifurion (9. Februar 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Irgendwann haben wir eine Zockerei wie beim Tele-Shopping
> 
> Ich hoffe sehr, dass es noch weitere Spiele wie Hellblade, Elex, Life is Strange oder Celeste geben wird, die komplett auf solche Sachen verzichten.



Keine sorge. Ich arbeite momentan an sowas


----------



## TobiWan82 (12. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> das hier habe ich gefunden:
> Net bookings is an operating metric that is defined as the net amount of products and services sold digitally or sold-in physically in the period, and includes license fees, merchandise, and publisher incentives, among others."
> The "in-game" revenues refer to things you buy in game, like microtransactions, value added services, that kind of stuff, whereas net bookings as a whole is their entire revenue including physical goods.​
> Demnach würde ich WoW Abos nicht mitzählen, WoW Marken (Gegen Euro kaufbares Spielzeit Token, das man ingame gegen Gold verkaufen kann) hingegen schon.


Besten dank dafür.


----------



## TobiWan82 (12. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hier ein Artikel zum Thema der mich einfach nur kopfschütteln läßt. Die Tendenz zum bezahlen wollen von Zusatzinhalten steigt weiter:
> 
> https://www.pressetext.com/news/20180209023


Laut dem Bezug des Artikels,


> Fast jeder zweite Paid-Content-User bis 34 Jahre nutzt mindestens ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot aus den Segmenten *Filme, Musik und Games.*


würde ich wetten, dass ein Groß der Forenteilnehmer da inkludiert ist, denn hierunter zählen dann auch Spotify, Netflix, Amazon, Games with Gold, PS+, usw...
Sehe ich aber nicht so kritisch, sondern eher als Anzeichen der fortschreitenden Digitalisierung.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> ... hierunter zählen dann auch Spotify, Netflix, Amazon, Games with Gold, PS+, usw...
> Sehe ich aber nicht so kritisch, sondern eher als Anzeichen der fortschreitenden Digitalisierung.


... die man durchaus generell als kritisch betrachten kann. 

Wenn sich jetzt alle Welt nur noch mit den größten Hits der letzten drei Jahrzehnte als Flatrate beschallen läßt, welche Chance haben dann noch junge , unbekannte Künstler? 
Oder: Wo kriege ich die 1991er Version von Peter Hammill's "House of Usher" zu hören? 
Wie kann ich digital einfach mal komplett unsortiert und völlig ab von "Das könnte zu deinen bisherigen Hörgewohnheiten passen" analog zu einem CD Regal beim Händler meines Vertrauens stöbern? 
Wie kann ich hierzulande zensierte oder gar indizierte Titel kaufen oder wenigstens hören? (Beispiel)


----------



## TobiWan82 (12. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... die man durchaus generell als kritisch betrachten kann.
> 
> Wenn sich jetzt alle Welt nur noch mit den größten Hits der letzten drei Jahrzehnte als Flatrate beschallen läßt, welche Chance haben dann noch junge , unbekannte Künstler?
> Oder: Wo kriege ich die 1991er Version von Peter Hammill's "House of Usher" zu hören?
> ...


Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, daher auch 





> Sehe ich aber nicht *so *kritisch, sondern eher als Anzeichen der fortschreitenden Digitalisierung.


 und nicht unkritisch.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2018)

Unter Netflix und Sky zähle ich auch (mit) dazu. Das gebe ich auch zu (Asche auf mein Haupt; das hatte ich jetzt gar nicht mit im Blickfeld). Und ich hoffe doch, daß dadurch DVD und Blurays nicht aussterben. Filme oder Serien die mich näher interessieren (z.B. viele HBO-Titel wie Westwood, Game of Thrones u.a.) kaufe ich gern auf Bluray oder falls nicht anders verfügbar auf DVD (die Serie Revenge z.B. gibt es nur als DVD-Fassung).

Probleme sehe ich beim Gaming-Streamen (bin ein Sammler von Spielen und habe die gern insoweit verfügbar, daß ich nicht auf Fremdserver angewiesen bin worauf sich das komplette Material befindet) und das nächste Problem sehe ich in digitalem Zusatzcontent aus den Rubriken Microtransaktionen/Lootboxen/Premium-Abos. Dieser sorgt für ein 2-Klassen-Gaming wenn die Firmen aus Geldgier eine P2W-Situation schaffen. Nicht nur bei F2P-Spielen wo man es natürlich erwartet und akzeptiert sondern auch in Vollpreistiteln wo ich das für inakzeptabel ansehe. Wer Premiumuser/Bezahler ist bekommt spielerische Vorteile gegenüber einem normalen Gamer.

Für einen guten Seasonpaß oder eine Erweiterung zahle ich aber gern. Der Seasonpaß zu AC Origins z.B. scheint sein Geld echt wert zu sein. Bin bislang mit dem 1. Teil des Inhalts vollauf zufrieden. Das Addon Die Verlorenen ist wirklich gut.

Ich sehe in der steigenden Digitalisierung aber auch größere Probleme. Insbesondere was spätere Verfügbarkeiten betrifft. Z.B. kann man als Kunde nichts machen, wenn Netflix den Film oder Serie X einfach aus dem Streaming-Programm streicht. Dann schaut man in die Röhre. Bei Bluray/DVD habe ich das Problem nicht.

Das gleiche gilt fürs Gaming-Streamen. Wenn das Spiel aus dem Streamingangebot rausfällt wars das genauso. Und ich hoffe mal, daß das z.B. nicht auch auf digitalen Content wie reine Downloadspiele zutrifft (Steam). Eigentlich müßte man sich die auch digital auf Datenträgern extern sichern für alle Fälle. Dann könnte man sich mit Cracks weiterhelfen, wenn Steam aus irgendwelchen Gründen komplett entfallen würde. Denn in letzter Zeit hat sich mein Kaufprofil gewendet. Wo ich früher 90% Retail und maximal 10 % digital gekauft hat ist es mittlerweile umgekehrt: 95% kaufe ich digital und 5% als Retail (wo ich eine CE haben möchte). Fallout z.B. oder AC. Und selbst da hab ich AC Origins nur in digitaler Form (weil Ubisoft zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung die Wunsch-CE nur als digitales Downloadspiel angeboten hatte und den Rest physisch.

Aber die drastisch gestiegene Abhängigkeit vom Internet ist schon als kritisch anzusehen. Aber das Rad läßt sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr zurückdrehen. Wenn ich die Entwicklung auch nicht als wirklich gesund ansehe.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sehe in der steigenden Digitalisierung aber auch größere Probleme. Insbesondere was spätere Verfügbarkeiten betrifft. Z.B. kann man als Kunde nichts machen, wenn Netflix den Film oder Serie X einfach aus dem Streaming-Programm streicht. Dann schaut man in die Röhre. Bei Bluray/DVD habe ich das Problem nicht.


Wobei es auch Gegenargumente gibt: Mir sind schon 2 BRs "kaputtgegangen", weil der Scheiß Kopierschutz die scheinbar nicht mehr korrekt erkennt. Nicht weil sie zerkratzt sind oä - äußerlich sehen die noch tiptop aus, aber lassen sich halt nicht mehr abspielen. 

Ein Download bei Amazon/iTunes/Netflix etc hingegen, der wird immer verfügbar sein (solange die entsprechende Firma existiert). Wenn der kaputt gehen sollte, wird für mich ohne Mehrkosten irgendwann wieder die reparierte Version verfügbar sein.
Auch dürfen gekaufte Inhalte nicht einfach mal so nicht mehr verfügbar sein. Verbraucher haben schließlich auch Rechte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei es auch Gegenargumente gibt: Mir sind schon 2 BRs "kaputtgegangen", weil der Scheiß Kopierschutz die scheinbar nicht mehr korrekt erkennt. Nicht weil sie zerkratzt sind oä - äußerlich sehen die noch tiptop aus, aber lassen sich halt nicht mehr abspielen.


Für solche Fälle werden normalerweise Firmware-Updates der BR-Player-Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt. Zumindest von namhaften Herstellern. 

Oder der Player selbst spackt.

Und zu Netflix und Co.:
So sehr ich auch gewisse Vorteile von Netflix genieße, ein Ersatz für herkömmliche Film-Datenträger werden sie für mich nicht, weil deren Kataloge immer irgendwo Lücken haben und man daher nicht auf einen, sondern gleich mehrere VOD-Anbieter angewiesen ist. Zumal auch technische Beschränkungen vorliegen. Mehr als Dolby Digital gehr nicht (und dieser Codec gilt mittlerweile als veraltet), und bei Netflix beispielsweise kann man die Bild-Optionen überhaupt nicht anpassen. Mir erscheint die Filmwiedergabe immer einen Tick zu dunkel. 

Da gibt mir ein DVD-/BR-Medium mehr Freiheiten, und auf die verzichte ich nur höchst ungern.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle werden normalerweise Firmware-Updates der BR-Player-Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt. Zumindest von namhaften Herstellern.
> 
> Oder der Player selbst spackt.


Gibt keine neue Firmware, in meinem BR Laufwerk im Rechner laufen die auch nicht und die anderen 2 BRs des BR Packs laufen einwandfrei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gibt keine neue Firmware, in meinem BR Laufwerk im Rechner laufen die auch nicht und die anderen 2 BRs des BR Packs laufen einwandfrei.


Dann würde ich das als Produktionsfehler beim Filmlabel reklamieren. Die sind normalerweise sehr kulant, müssen sie die auch sein. Wenn beispielsweise eine bestimmte Tonspur fehlerhaft ist oder eine Asynchronität gegeben ist hilft eine schriftliche Beschwerde recht schnell.

Da du ja beweisen kannst dass alle Versuche über mehrere Endgeräte nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sind bleibt da keine andere Wahl als ein 1:1-Umtausch.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (12. Februar 2018)

Subarzer schrieb:


> Nur dass diese "Microtransaktionen" so teuer sind wie ein komplettes Spiel...



Die Hälfte der Einnahmen kommen aus der Mobilsparte, also den "klassischen" Mikrotransaktionen.
Was ich heftig finde, dass die Gesamteinnahmen bei $7 Mrd. liegen, Mikrotransaktionen also mehr als die Hälfte des Umsatzes machen.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Lampe-Öl Prinzip haben die Druckerhersteller salonfähig gemacht. Kaufe Dir einen 40 EUR Tintenstrahldrucker und bezahle Dich dann an den Tintentanks dumm und dämlich.



Von Epson gibt es Drucker mit nachfüllbaren "Ecotanks". Statt €50 bis €100 kosten die aber mal eben €300 bis €500. Langfristig mag das der ehrlichere Preis sein... aber das Geld muss man erstmal in die Hand nehmen. Ich denke das Prinzip mit den teuren Patronen liegt dem Hersteller so sehr wie den Kunden.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Hier ein Artikel zum Thema der mich einfach nur kopfschütteln läßt. Die Tendenz zum bezahlen wollen von Zusatzinhalten steigt weiter:
> 
> https://www.pressetext.com/news/20180209023



Hier gibt es Pressemitteilung und Infografik von Fresenius:
https://www.hs-fresenius.de/fileadmin/Pressemitteilungen/2018_02_09_PM_Paid_ContentIII.pdf
https://www.hs-fresenius.de/fileadmin/Pressemitteilungen/2018_DCI_Infographic_PC_2018.pdf

Die meistgenutzten Dienste sind Netflix und Amazon, gefolgt von Google Playstore und Apple. Da finde ich "jeder Zweite" sogar relativ wenig.



Worrel schrieb:


> ... die man durchaus generell als kritisch betrachten kann.
> 
> Wenn sich jetzt alle Welt nur noch mit den größten Hits der letzten drei Jahrzehnte als Flatrate beschallen läßt, welche Chance haben dann noch junge , unbekannte Künstler?



Den Meisten, bzw. die meiste Zeit, reicht aber der (immer bessere) Algorithmus für die Beschallung. Das Filmangebot wird auch immer breiter. Seit ich Streaming nutze gebe ich jedenfalls weit, *weit* weniger Geld für Filme aus und kaufe mit nur noch ganz wenige Leckerlis.

Für den normalen Konsum tut es ja meist auch der Wein aus dem Supermarkt. Zu besonderen Gelegenheiten kann man dann immer noch in ein Spezialitätengeschäft gehen. Streaming und Kauf ergänzen sich so gesehen ganz gut, finde ich.


----------

